# hybrids- where are they?



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Any body catching any hybrids? I tried Blackwater by the trussel from 7 to 9 pm last night with zero. I am going to try Escambia today. The bass bite is just gone lately. Any largemouth reports?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

bassn8ed said:


> Any body catching any hybrids? I tried Blackwater by the trussel from 7 to 9 pm last night with zero. I am going to try Escambia today. The bass bite is just gone lately. Any largemouth reports?


Yea bass fishing has been slow on yellow river for me also...went yesterday moring caught six only 2 keepers. Hoping it will pick up soon.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Went Sat. caught only 4,2 keepers and 2 reds its been real slow.


----------



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)

Choctawhatchee River, Black Creek, and Mitchell River are all holding hybrids. We are picking up a few here and there while bass fishing with crankbaits.


----------

